

2nd Annual Aaron Swartz Memorial Hackathon -- Chicago - izztmzzt
http://aswartzchicago.eventbrite.com/

======
greglindahl
Not just Chicago -- also SF, Boston, Seattle, Berlin, NYC, Zagreb, Buenos
Aires, Santiago, and Amsterdam... Nov 8-10, 2013.

[http://aaronswartzhackathon.org/](http://aaronswartzhackathon.org/)

------
brianray34
This is going to be the best ever...

